# 1980 mcs magna cruiser 26"



## looneymatthew (Aug 31, 2014)

This is my latest build . Started with a N.O.S frame and this is what I ended up with.


----------



## frampton (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks great Matthew. I dig the handlebars.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking great Matt!


----------



## ballooney (Sep 3, 2014)

very elegant...I love how your bike is getting spit out of the barrel in the last pic...nice depth.


----------



## Sayitsimple (Dec 6, 2017)

wow where did you find the frame?


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 7, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 21, 2017)

That's really nice. MCS doesn't get the love it deserves, probably because they were made in FL and not CA. I've owned a few MCS 20" bikes over the years, and they're great f/fs. The welds on my 80's Magnum were as good as any I've seen...except maybe a Champion Schwerma.

Anyway, that a sweet ride. Enjoy.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just noticed the fluted bars. Are they VDC? (All of the Voris Dixon stuff is way cool in my humble opinion.) Either way, those are really nice.

And Oakley 1s? Killer

You can just make out the gold fluted VDC bars on my redline:


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Dec 21, 2017)

Beautiful! I really dig this build!

I'm also curious as to what bars those are?


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 21, 2017)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Beautiful! I really dig this build!
> 
> I'm also curious as to what bars those are?




Looks like GBP small or med crooks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 21, 2017)

http://www.genuinebicycleproducts.com/bars.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Dec 21, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> http://www.genuinebicycleproducts.com/bars.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Similar in shape. But I’m mostly interested in the fluted, and ano


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 21, 2017)

I bet they are not inexpensive just thinking about it, it probably takes about 8 or 10 separate processes to manufacture! Cool bars though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 26, 2017)

larock65 said:


> Looking great Matt!




William, any idea on the bars? (BTW, the bars on the redline I posted came from you five or six years ago.)


----------

